# Lebanon NH Show



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Anybody know if ther is any large scale stuff at the train show in lebanon NH this Sunday?


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not been there in abouit 5 years. Typically, there was NEVER very much. I am still undecided if I am going. Now that I am retired, getting up early to drive about 100 minutes to not see much large scale is not so much fun. I checked with the New Hampshire Garden Railway Society web pages and they are scheduled to be there. 
http://www.nhgrs.com/NHcal.htm 
They usually bring "Little Green". "BIg Green" would take up half the space! 
Show site seems to be http://www.nhgrs.com/NHcal.htm


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

The NHGRS will be there. A few members are bringing Little Green which is a small modular layout made from handlaid track. It was out show module that was designed to fit into a classroom. It was our first module set-up, then we got bit by the bug and created Big Green. I think the NHGRS has been going to the Lebanon Show since it started. I know it was the first show we did as a group before, Milford, Hookset, Bedford, Peperill, MA, and York, PA 

We also used to do shows at Goffstown and Hampton. 

NH winters are long... 

Scott


----------

